# Just Call Me Dr. Jones!!



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yeah! No longer shackled to the nurse title here on PB. I've moved on up to the East Side and I'm going to start eating my piece of the pie!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 12, 2009)

Your orders, Dr. Sarah?


----------



## Berean (Oct 12, 2009)

Is the doctor in?


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha! That actually looks a lot like me when I'm in MD uniform!


----------



## Berean (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this the photo on your hospital ID, Doctor?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Only when I go in to see my psych patients!


----------



## Berean (Oct 12, 2009)

Now that you've achieved the ultimate "Doctor" do you have another goal here? Are you going after Josh's job (or whatever he's calling himself these days)?


----------



## Berean (Oct 12, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Peasants.



I knew you were hiding behind the curtain.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 12, 2009)

Berean said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Peasants.
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Berean said:


> Now that you've achieved the ultimate "Doctor" do you have another goal here? Are you going after Josh's job (or whatever he's calling himself these days)?



Had his job once....wasn't my style of things. Like a nurse he has to work harder than a MD does for less pay. Now that I have my MD degree I'm going to kick back, act like a child, and make all the inferiors do all the work.


----------



## Herald (Oct 12, 2009)

Sarah, while you're up, please fetch me an iced tea. Thanks.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, sir!  This ain't working so well!


----------



## Herald (Oct 12, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Yes, sir!  This ain't working so well!



Oh, and a ham and cheese on white bread. Please cut off the crust. Thanks. Carry on with your new found freedom.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

how about some Spotted Cow with that? can I go back to nurse sarah now?


----------



## Zenas (Oct 12, 2009)

11 months. 6,000 posts.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Zenas said:


> 11 months. 6,000 posts.



I'm Irish! What can I say............................. A LOT!


----------



## Herald (Oct 12, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> how about some Spotted Cow with that? can I go back to nurse sarah now?



Oh, no. You've worked So hard to get just where we want you.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Herald said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > how about some Spotted Cow with that? can I go back to nurse sarah now?
> ...



[video=youtube;aiGPQVUJqq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGPQVUJqq0[/video]


----------



## Houchens (Oct 12, 2009)

Woohoo!!! Is there a Doctor in the house??


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Houchens said:


> Woohoo!!! Is there a Doctor in the house??



Yes there is, but like a good MD I call back when I'm good and ready if at all!


----------



## Houchens (Oct 12, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Houchens said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo!!! Is there a Doctor in the house??
> ...



hehe...Just like the good Doctors, eh? I see how it is!!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Berean said:


>



 I want to print this off and hang it in our break room!


----------



## Berean (Oct 12, 2009)

A little bump for Doctor Jones


----------



## Timothy William (Oct 13, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Only when I go in to see my psych patients!



I had a friend once who was a psych nurse... she was one of the craziest people I ever knew.


----------



## CatherineL (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats Sarah!


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 13, 2009)

So Sarah, now are you going to follow in the footsteps of that other great Dr. Jones (actually he was a hyphenated-Jones, but close enough), leave medicine and go into preaching?

Or will you become so busy with your medical duties that you won't have time to post here, thereby having to change your handle to OPC'n-but-not-heard?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2009)

Or will you follow the other Dr. Jones and go on archaeological adventures???


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2009)

Dr. Jone's, Can I get a script? Dr. Feelgood has paid me a visit and left me cloudy minded. What would you prescribe?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 13, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > Only when I go in to see my psych patients!
> ...



Ha! Neuro nurses must be a close second in the crazy department then! 

And as for following in the footsteps of other Dr. Jones' or prescribing meds which air out the brain, I'll be no Dr. Jones after all! Herald cured me of such notions! We'll have to pretend that title under my name says or means something different. And we can if we close our eyes tight, tap our heels together three times, and say "There no place like an RN place, there's no place like an RN place", then we'll be able to see beyond written words and see the land of


----------



## he beholds (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate to do this to you, but I think you need a new name! 
Dr. OPC?
Dr. Nurse?
Dr. Izin?

I'm sure you don't want to hear it, but I think it's only right.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I hate to do this to you, but I think you need a new name!
> Dr. OPC?
> Dr. Nurse?
> Dr. Izin?
> ...



Oh, Jessi! You have never gotten over the shock of me changing my name from sjonee! Now you're unconsciously grasping for some name to fill that spot which will never happen for you!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 17, 2009)

NOOOOOO! There will be no new names! The lockdown on Sarah changing her name is tighter than sanctions on Iran.

Perhaps an admin (a mod can't do it) can change her title, though, to something like Puritanboard M.D.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> NOOOOOO! There will be no new names! The lockdown on Sarah changing her name is tighter than sanctions on Iran.
> 
> Perhaps an admin (a mod can't do it) can change her title, though, to something like Puritanboard M.D.



I don't put any trust in these so-called "sanctions" on Iran, so I believe there is hope!!!

And to be very honest and self-seeking, I'd prefer Dr. Sonjee, since that is still in my head and the voices could be less confusing!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> NOOOOOO! There will be no new names! The lockdown on Sarah changing her name is tighter than sanctions on Iran.
> 
> Perhaps an admin (a mod can't do it) can change her title, though, to something like Puritanboard M.D.



Noooooo! Don't make me a MD twice over!!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2009)

PuritanBoard Quack


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 17, 2009)

[video=youtube;9Lge2_H_8IQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lge2_H_8IQ[/video]


----------



## Wayne (Oct 17, 2009)

Doctor Doctor Sarah.

In Europe, Germany esp., academics with more than one Ph.D. are addressed that way.

. . .Why anyone calls them Sarah, we'll never know.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 17, 2009)

Here you go, Sarah. Now you have the "proof."
Dr. Sarah Jones, D.O.R.K.
Dr. Sarah, how did you get Luther and Calvin to sign your diploma???


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Here you go, Sarah. Now you have the "proof."
> Dr. Sarah Jones, D.O.R.K.
> Dr. Sarah, how did you get Luther and Calvin to sign your diploma???



Oh, I am so printing this off and hanging it in my office!!! How'd ya do dat?


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2009)

> Oh, I am so printing this off and hanging it in my office!!! How'd ya do dat?



Ooooh, Dr. Sarah has an office! I am impressed. 
Do you have a shingle?


----------



## TimV (Oct 17, 2009)

Dr. M keeps use all off-balance with his unexpected talents.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

Berean said:


> > Oh, I am so printing this off and hanging it in my office!!! How'd ya do dat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have numerous ones on my roof.......


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 17, 2009)

Sarah,

Give me your email by PM and I'll send it to you as a jpeg file (much better resolution).

I just played around with Word and imported the Luther and Calvin sigs off of Google images. Oh, I did canibalize a college seal and put the R.C. Sproul caricature in the center of it in honor of your great affection for the Ligonierer.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

-----Added 10/17/2009 at 04:26:59 EST-----



Berean said:


>



awww just for me? you shouldn't have......really!


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2009)

I used up my last box of Crayolas, and they smelled so good. Like Dennis I could ask, "Do you want the original?" 

-----Added 10/17/2009 at 04:35:55 EST-----

Uh, maybe those were watercolors I used and not Crayolas.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

I do want the original! It can be my picasso for my office!


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> I do want the original! It can be my picasso for my office!



It's very large. All the better for framing on one of your large walls in your large professional office.

http://ceilidhart.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/dr-sarah-2008.jpg


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 17, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Give me your email by PM and I'll send it to you as a jpeg file (much better resolution).
> 
> I just played around with Word and imported the Luther and Calvin sigs off of Google images. Oh, I did canibalize a college seal and put the R.C. Sproul caricature in the center of it in honor of your great affection for the Ligonierer.



Great way to spend your time! Too much time at work too?

Heh


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 17, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah,
> ...



Actually, smart alec, I have had a fever since Monday evening and influenza symptoms (100 -101.4 fever, cough, aching body, burning eyes, headache, the whole enchilada). Since there is no seasonal flu in CA yet (for which I was already immunized) and the only flu we have out here is H1N1, our medical director said that I had to stay home away from all of our 350 seniors (many with compromised immune systems).

However, to justify my time, I did participate in a two hour conference call with our budget committee, sent innumerable e-mails to several consultants and attorneys, reviewed several hundreds of pages of bond docs 

AND (for fun)

* Listened to Bob Dylan's Christmas album
* Watched Fox News (over and over and over)
* Watched DVDs of Ken Gentry against dispensationalism
* Finished writing a 167 pg. summary of Calvin's Institutes
* Wrote a 27 pg. summary of a book on Calvin's thought
* Wrote a 10 pg. book review of Interpreting John Calvin (Battles)
* Started reading _The Marrow of Divinity_
* Hung out on the PB participating in way too many threads
* Took a lot of naps and slept in until 8:00 a.m. 
* Made a diploma for Dr. Sarah


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

You do more on a sick day than I do on a work day!


----------



## jlynn (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lynnie (Oct 17, 2009)

Sarah, that is so great, I didn't even know you were in med school. Congratulations and may God bless you! Do you ever sleep?


----------



## Houchens (Oct 17, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> You do more on a sick day than I do on a work day!


More than I do in a week!!! Yikes!

-----Added 10/17/2009 at 10:02:37 EST-----



DMcFadden said:


> However, to justify my time, I did participate in a two hour conference call with our budget committee, sent innumerable e-mails to several consultants and attorneys, reviewed several hundreds of pages of bond docs
> 
> AND (for fun)
> 
> ...


 Sooooo...are you feeling better now? Sure seems like you would be in a vegetative state by now at the rate you travel!! Whew! (wiping my brow)


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 17, 2009)

Melissa,

My "day job" has me spinning plates in too many areas to keep track of effectively. Being sick for a few days is about as much relaxation as I've gotten in a number of weeks. BTW, I didn't start the 167 pg. this week, just finished the last 40 pgs of it. And, when you are home all day alone with a boring television, there really is not too much trouble getting projects done. My fever hovered around the 100 - 101.4, high enough to stay home, low enough to get work done. No heroics here.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 17, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Oh yeah! No longer shackled to the nurse title here on PB. I've moved on up to the East Side and I'm going to start eating my piece of the pie!



I might slip and call you Martyn though...


----------



## Houchens (Oct 17, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Melissa,
> 
> My "day job" has me spinning plates in too many areas to keep track of effectively. Being sick for a few days is about as much relaxation as I've gotten in a number of weeks. BTW, I didn't start the 167 pg. this week, just finished the last 40 pgs of it. And, when you are home all day alone with a boring television, there really is not too much trouble getting projects done. My fever hovered around the 100 - 101.4, high enough to stay home, low enough to get work done. No heroics here.


No heroics...easy for you to say! Glad to hear that your fever was low and that you had (in your words) some much needed relaxation. I totally agree with you on the whole "television" issue...don't watch the stuff myself, except for "Monk" and UofK Basketball, of course!


----------

